# Howdy from So Cal



## badger! (May 5, 2009)

Just a quick note to say hey to everyone. Found the forum by accident looking for a bow. Found one too. Looks like you folks have a real nice site and I look forward to reading and learning. I started hunting about seven years ago. Last year was my first bowhunt. I got real close, but couldn't close the deal. I hunt out here in So Cal, MO, and VA. :darkbeer:


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* badger!. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## nheinrich (2 mo ago)

Welcome from a fellow So Cal member, what kind of bows are you shooting?


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (12 mo ago)

Welcome to archery talk! What where you hunting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN1434 (1 mo ago)

welcome


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

